# Dubai/muscat comparison



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,
I am a teacher due to work out there very soon and need to do a very general comparison between life/work in Dubai compared with Muscat. I have a choice to make between these two places. If I took the salary issue out of it, how would life compare for someone in middle age who doesn't need a wild social life but is very sociable. I expect that the cost of living in Dubai is greater and that life is more hectic, but how hectic? I'm told that Muscat is friendly. If I am able to PM someone for privacy, that may help, but not sure how to do that yet. Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## manaj (Jun 7, 2009)

I was there recently for few days, combining short hol with exploring possible job opening so please only take this at face value:

Cost wise: I compared rents, hotel rates, food costs, furnishings with dubai and found there is was longer much in it, difference wise. The downturn in dubai, combined with inflow to muskat is evening things out. So I don't believe cost of living in dubai is any longer that much more than muscat.

Life style wise: it didn't appear as 'wild social life' or 'hectic' as dubai.

Hopefully you'll get response from someone who has actually moved there recently from dubai.

cheers


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Muscat or dubai??*



manaj said:


> I was there recently for few days, combining short hol with exploring possible job opening so please only take this at face value:
> 
> Cost wise: I compared rents, hotel rates, food costs, furnishings with dubai and found there is was longer much in it, difference wise. The downturn in dubai, combined with inflow to muskat is evening things out. So I don't believe cost of living in dubai is any longer that much more than muscat.
> 
> ...


That's useful to know. Thanks for responding so quickly.


----------



## traceycoffey (Jul 4, 2009)

LORNA101 said:


> Hi,
> I am a teacher due to work out there very soon and need to do a very general comparison between life/work in Dubai compared with Muscat. I have a choice to make between these two places. If I took the salary issue out of it, how would life compare for someone in middle age who doesn't need a wild social life but is very sociable. I expect that the cost of living in Dubai is greater and that life is more hectic, but how hectic? I'm told that Muscat is friendly. If I am able to PM someone for privacy, that may help, but not sure how to do that yet. Many thanks in anticipation.


Hi

I have lived in Muscat for over 6 years and am about to move to UAE . I have lots of information for you but I can't find how to send a private message. if you can work it out please PM me. In short though, I would strongly recommend Muscat. It is a fantastic place to live.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

You have to make 5 posts before you can send or receive a pm.


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Muscat or dubai??*



bubbles said:


> You have to make 5 posts before you can send or receive a pm.


Ah! Of course; thanks for that. Just not sure how I feel about living in Dubai - I hear the locals aren't too friendly.


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Muscat or dubai??*



traceycoffey said:


> Hi
> 
> I have lived in Muscat for over 6 years and am about to move to UAE . I have lots of information for you but I can't find how to send a private message. if you can work it out please PM me. In short though, I would strongly recommend Muscat. It is a fantastic place to live.



Thanks for that Tracey. Just been told that you've got to have posted five times before you can contact by PM. Does that help?


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

I have to disagree about the "locals" not being friendly. IMHO, it is quite the opposite! It is some of the expats that are not friendly!!


----------



## traceycoffey (Jul 4, 2009)

OK

Which school are you looking at in Muscat? I have taught in 2 of the international schools and know most schools pretty well. There are 4 great schools and a few ok schools and quite a few not so good. The expats in Muscat are very friendly, quite family orientated but lots of opportunities to socialise and make friends. I have only visited Dubai for sporting events. Too crazy and built up for me.


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Muscat or dubai??*



traceycoffey said:


> OK
> 
> Which school are you looking at in Muscat? I have taught in 2 of the international schools and know most schools pretty well. There are 4 great schools and a few ok schools and quite a few not so good. The expats in Muscat are very friendly, quite family orientated but lots of opportunities to socialise and make friends. I have only visited Dubai for sporting events. Too crazy and built up for me.


Hi Tracey,
I would like to ask about particular schools but can't do so here. I'll try to contact you privately if I can. Many thanks.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I have to disagree about the "locals" not being friendly. IMHO, it is quite the opposite! It is some of the expats that are not friendly!!


yea locals are awesome, i only party with locals


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Muscat or dubai??*



jander13 said:


> yea locals are awesome, i only party with locals



That sounds encouraging. Feel better about going to either place now. Thank you.


----------

